# Long Life to GBATemp :)



## Ashura-X (Oct 24, 2002)

I've appreciate the job of Kivan and yours friends.
Keep it alive guys and make the GBATemp a greate temple for all GBA fans.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Have a nice day for all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bye


----------



## KiVan (Oct 24, 2002)

thank you Ashura


----------

